
Staying alive: background tracing and the NHS Covid-19 app - tomduncalf
https://reincubate.com/blog/staying-alive-covid-19-background-tracing/
======
BorisTheBrave
Great article.

This seems like a pretty ringing endorsement - the app seems likely to work
despite iOS restrictions, gets a more or less clean bill of health privacy
wise, and was released earlier than Apple's own product.

It's surprising to see the app get so much negative press, but I've not seeing
anything credible contradicting the articles claims.

